

Optimize Windows 8.1 for the Desktop - vonnie
http://www.fixedbyvonnie.com/how-to-optimize-windows-8-1-for-the-desktop/

======
snaky
It would be great to have a utility that switch all the described modes
automatically when docking/undocking happened

